# Please help!!! Tropical fish huddle at top corner of tank!



## crocus kitten (Mar 31, 2013)

Can anyone help, I have mainly guppy's and two platy's, a lot of the guppy's have started huddling at top corner of tank, near to top of filter pipe. A couple have died. Recently changed water and treated with Tap safe. Any ideas as to what the problem can be?
:confused5:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

have you done a water test? it might be that the water quality is no good or that there is not enough oxygen in the water.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I second the water test. If you check your water quality, you may be able either find or rule out a problem


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Ditto to what's been said - west your water quality asap, particularly testing for ammonia and nitrite. If you don't have a test kit, your local aquatic shop should be able to test for you, but make sure you watch them do it and get the exact readings (as they'll sometimes just say "That's fine" when there's actually ammonia or nitrite present).

Also, are there any physical symptoms? Do the fish appear to be gasping? Are their fins clamped (folded in rather than spread out)? Any loss of colour, or of appetite?


----------

